# [solved][Risolto]problema: hdd usb montato in sola lettura

## c.realkille

ciao ragazzi, mi sono appena avvicinato al mondo di Gentoo dopo una buona militanza su ubuntu/debian/archlinux.

sono molto soddisfatto di questa distribuzione, reattiva e molto configurabile.

ho un solo problema, gli hdd usb mi si montano in sola lettura. 

posto qualche output:

```

mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda1 on /media/film_e_musica type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077)
```

il dispositivo è:

```
/dev/sda1 on /media/film_e_musica type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077)
```

groups user

```
wheel audio cdrom video users plugdev crash
```

cat /etc/group

```
root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,crash

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:crash

cdrom::19:crash,haldaemon

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,crash

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon

users::100:games,crash

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

locate:x:199:

crash:x:1000:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:198:

polkituser:x:197:

lpadmin:x:106:

haldaemon:x:105:haldaemon

plugdev:x:104:haldaemon,crash

ssmtp:x:103:

sabayon-admin:x:102:

games:x:35:

gdm:x:101:
```

dal comando mount sembrerebbe montato in rw devo aggiungere il mio utente a qualche gruppo (su arch è storage) o modificare le policy di hal?

ps

non centra nulla ma i codec propietari come sono gestiti su gentoo mi potete passare qualche link'

grazie mille!!!Last edited by c.realkille on Fri Nov 26, 2010 2:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

```
gpasswd -a $tuouser usb
```

----------

## c.realkille

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gpasswd -a $tuouser usb
> ```
> ...

 

purtroppo nulla di fatto.

continuo a ricevere risposta file system in sola lettura.

----------

## marziods

a volo d'uccello.... parafrasando qualcuno, hai il supporto per la scrittura in ntfs (ntfs3g) ?  La chiavetta è partizionata in ntfs...

e questo giustificherebbe il perchè della sola ro.

mandi mandi

----------

## c.realkille

 *marziods wrote:*   

> a volo d'uccello.... parafrasando qualcuno, hai il supporto per la scrittura in ntfs (ntfs3g) ?  La chiavetta è partizionata in ntfs...
> 
> e questo giustificherebbe il perchè della sola ro.
> 
> mandi mandi

 

da quello che ho postato si evince che è un hard drive formattato ntfs, ed ho installato ntfs-3g

----------

## c.realkille

 *c.realkille wrote:*   

>  *marziods wrote:*   a volo d'uccello.... parafrasando qualcuno, hai il supporto per la scrittura in ntfs (ntfs3g) ?  La chiavetta è partizionata in ntfs...
> 
> e questo giustificherebbe il perchè della sola ro.
> 
> mandi mandi 
> ...

 

comunque ho risolto aggiungendo un flag hal e xulrunner ed unicode (che non so cosa centrino ma....).

grazie di tutto.

----------

